# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê - Phòng trà Vì Nhân, nơi thư giãn tuyệt vời! - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Cafe Vì Nhân*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: B19, Trung Mỹ Tây 2A, Phường Trung Mỹ Tây, Quận 12, Tp.HCM
> Hotline: 090.630.8630_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cafe Vì Nhân_


*Không gian hoàn toàn tách biệt, êm dịu và trang nhã, mang lại sự thư giãn tuyệt vời cho những ai từng ghé đến.*

Hiện ra như một toà lâu đài giữa lòng thành phố, cà phê Vì Nhân gây ấn tượng với quý khách không chỉ bởi sắc nâu đỏ trầm ấm mà còn ở cái tên thật giản dị và gần gũi. Bao gồm tổng hợp nhiều loại hình giải trí như: bar, nhà hàng, karaoke … cà phê Vì Nhân là một không gian hoàn toàn tách biệt, êm dịu và trang nhã, mang lại sự thư giãn tuyệt vời cho những ai từng ghé đến.





Tòa lâu đài giữa trung tâm Quận 12 - Tp.HCM
Quý khách có thể chọn vị trí ngồi tại sân vườn, đón gió mát dưới tán cây xanh rộng lớn, vào ban đêm còn có thể phóng tầm nhìn ngắm đường phố với những hàng xe tấp nập. Quán dành riêng khu vực cho đôi tình nhân khá dễ thương và yên tĩnh, một không gian nhẹ nhàng của lá xanh và hoa treo cùng những ánh nến lung linh.





Một góc sân vườn



Lối vào khu tình nhân
Khu vực phòng lạnh với diện tích khá rộng rãi cũng là điểm ngồi yêu thích của quý khách khi đến đây. Với phong cách hiện đại kết hợp cùng gam màu nâu trầm ấn tượng, điểm xuyết bằng những chiếc đèn dầu treo chênh vênh hay các bình gốm cách điệu, tất cả tạo cho ta cảm giác thật ấm áp.



Quầy pha chế







Điểm hẹn lý tưởng của những cặp tình nhân


Đến cà phê Vì Nhân, quý khách hãy thưởng thức điểm tâm và cơm văn phòng với thực đơn phong phú. Thức uống ở đây giá cũng rất phải chăng, chỉ giao động từ 19.000đ  đến 39.000đ.

Không chỉ vậy, cà phê Vì Nhân còn phục vụ trình diễn độc tấu Piano hằng đêm, hy vọng sẽ mang đến sự hài lòng cho quý khách. Hãy thả trôi cảm xúc theo những nốt nhạc, sự mỏi mệt sẽ tan biến, thay vào đó là cảm giác thư thái bên tách cà phê cùng người thân và bạn bè. Nếu đêm nay là ngày đánh dấu thời khắc bạn được sinh thành, chúng tôi sẽ có điều đặc biệt dành tặng cho bạn!



Sân khấu độc diễn Piano
Nếu chưa một lần thưởng thức cà phê tại Vì Nhân, hãy cho chúng tôi cơ hội được phục vụ quý khách. Còn nếu đã ghé đến dù chỉ một lần – xin quý khách hãy xem nơi đây là bạn tri kỷ!



Cà phê - Phong trà Vì Nhân đẹp lung linh vào ban đêm
Ngày 31/12/2012 vừa qua cà phê Vì Nhân đã khai trương phòng trà và sân khấu Vầng trăng cổ nhạc dành cho tất cả quý khách yêu thích ca hát cùng thể hiện tình yêu với loại hình ca nhạc tân cổ giao duyên, tân nhạc.



Sân khấu phòng trà Tân cổ giao duyên


Không gian ấm cúng, sân khấu và âm thanh ánh sáng chuyên nghiệp, nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình, thân thiện, mong rằng quý khách sẽ thật sự hài lòng và xem nơi đây như một nơi tâm giao để chuyện trò và chia sẻ tình yêu âm nhạc cùng người thân và bạn bè. Phòng trà phục vụ menu thức uống và thực đơn đa dạng với rất nhiều món ngon đặc sản tại Vì Nhân.





> *Quán Cafe Vì Nhân*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: B19, Trung Mỹ Tây 2A, Phường Trung Mỹ Tây, Quận 12, Tp.HCM
> Hotline: 090.630.8630_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cafe Vì Nhân_



Theo phongcachla

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lovetravel

trông hoành tráng quá

----------


## hcpro

Không gian  nhìn đa sắc màu thật  :Smile:

----------


## thientai206

wow đẹp thế, quán trà mà nom như khách sạn í

----------

